
This Is Why Health Care Costs So Much - abawany
https://www.propublica.org/article/a-hospital-charged-to-pierce-ears-why-health-care-costs-so-much?utm_source=pardot&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=dailynewsletter
======
xupybd
I think the lack of choice is key here. There is no driver for efficiency if
the patient / customer has no bargaining power.

~~~
raarts
This can't be the only reason since this isn't different from other countries.

~~~
RonanTheGrey
Except it is, though. Mexico, for example, has a very modern health care
system and the pricing is incredibly low: and they tell you the prices up
front. Private hospitals (and even some public health services) come in a
range of prices, and you can choose the one that represents the level of
service you want.

Some private doctor visits cost 30 pesos (approx $1.50 US); some cost 500 ($25
US). I have never seen one more than 500. Again - you know up front, and you
can choose.

There is both public and private sector care, public sector care is very cheap
but no lower in quality, you just (predictably) have longer waits, depending
on the procedure. Private sector is exactly what you'd expect it to be - but
it is still within reach of middle class Mexicans, which, unlike the US, is a
growing group.

Mexico is competitive, the US is not. This may turn out to be very surprising
to some.

